# Knitted angel wrap for babies born sleeping



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

When researching for another KP member's request I ran across this beautiful wrap. I thought some of you who do charity knitting for hospitals might be interested. It is a free pattern. There's a crocheted version too for those who crochet.

http://www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is very sweet.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the pattern. I just can't see me making one. I get tears just thinking about the baby and her parents. I really admire those who can make these for the littlest angels.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is the nicest One I have seen and have bookmarked it. I will start making some as soon as I finish my present work in progress. Thank you for posting this. Having lost a baby of my own I know how much this can mean. In 1953 we were not even allowed to see our little one. It still hurts all these years later.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my. That is so sweet and sad at the same time. Thank you for posting.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, i knit for a group called preemiesuk, they knit and crochet gifts for hospital baby units around the country. If you want to check them out, try facebook and simply search for preemiesuk.

Love as always
Jo x


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for this pattern and website. I will definately do some of these to donate to charity. I know how it feels to lose a little angle.


----------



## milliemoo123 (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm looking for free patterns, knitted only.
For babies born asleep and prems who early call asleep. Any help appreciated.
I'm new to group.
Thanks


----------

